
Show HN: Page One – Read a book before you see its cover - kuczmama
https://www.pageone.fun/
======
kuczmama
I made page one to better discover fiction books, so you can judge for
yourself if you like it. There are currently ~350 books, but I plan to add
more soon. I am working with one publisher at the moment, but if you would
like to get your book added you can send me an email (in my profile). Let me
know if you have any questions.

~~~
dosy
This is pretty cool. It would be great if you could get deals from publishers
to stock their titles. Are you aware that "PageOne" is the name of a former
book retailer in East Asia?
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Page_One_(bookstore)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Page_One_\(bookstore\))

~~~
kuczmama
Thanks! Yeah that is a great idea. No I actually had no idea that it was a
book retailer in East Asia, that's pretty interesting.

